# Cyclomatic und NPath Complexity



## Loki2 (25. Januar 2006)

Hallo

Über mein Sourcecode lasse ich einen Checkstyle laufen und bekomme dabei folgende Meldungen:

Cyclomatic Complexity is 35 (max allowed is 30).
NPath Complexity is 511.758 (max allowed is 300).

Kann mir bitte jemand erklären was genau damit gemeint ist und wie ich diese zwei Probleme beheben kann?

Vielen Dank schon mal.

Gruß und so
Loki2


----------



## Vatar (25. Januar 2006)

Das sind Metriken. Hab mein Skript aber grade nicht zur Hand, weshalb ich raten muss. Ich glaube die cyclomativ complexity ist ein Maß für die Tiefe der Verschachtelung, also wie viele IFs oder FORs du ineinander gepackt hast (ein sehr guter wert ist 10-15). Versuch einfach mal deine Methoden aufzuteilen, also lieber viele kleine Methoden, dann sollten beide Werte erheblich sinken.

Google einfach mal nach *Software Metriken/Softwaremetrics* dann solltest du was finden. (Zu cyclomatic complexity könnte noch das stichwort McCabe sinnvoll sein)


----------



## Thomas Darimont (25. Januar 2006)

Hallo!

 Wie waers denn wenn du dir einfach mal die Dokumentation von checkstyle anschaust?
http://checkstyle.sourceforge.net/config_metrics.html

 Gruss Tom


----------

